# Duff beer jersey in L anyone?



## User (24 Sep 2014)




----------



## just jim (30 Sep 2014)

I have a Kwik-E-Mart one, large, very unworn, Annoyingly there is a small thread pull on it, otherwise like new...£25 posted?


----------



## just jim (1 Oct 2014)

It's..small, it's on the front bottom right of the logo on the white part of the fabric. I'll upload a pic or two tomorrow!


----------



## just jim (2 Oct 2014)

Here you go. I carefully pulled the thread back through to the other side.


----------



## just jim (3 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3295069, member: 45"]Anyone?...[/QUOTE]
In'erested?


----------



## just jim (3 Oct 2014)




----------



## just jim (4 Oct 2014)




----------



## just jim (5 Oct 2014)




----------



## just jim (6 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3313226, member: 45"]
That was a hint TC. I haven't paid him yet.​[/QUOTE]
Of course it isn't, but a man can dream! Dream I say!


----------

